# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Pajarillos en las tablas

## jason

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Petirrojo



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Acentor




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Escribano palustre



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tarabilla común

----------


## jason

Sigo



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Zorzal común



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mosquitero ibérico



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gorrión molinero



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Agachadiza

----------


## jason

Sigo



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Curruca cabecinegra



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

¿Bisbita común o buitrón?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

¿Buho chico? muerto en la carretera.

Siento no saber subir las imagenes pero se ven en los enlaces.

Todas las fotos menos la última las hice en 2 mañanas de anillamiento en Las tablas. Espero que os guste.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> Siento no saber subir las imagenes pero se ven en los enlaces.
> 
> Todas las fotos menos la última las hice en 2 mañanas de anillamiento en Las tablas. Espero que os guste.


Ya están arregladas.

Por alguna razón, no has cogido el texto adecuado de ImageShack o no lo has pegado convenientemente aquí.

De todos modos, la solución es fácil: la parte que comienza por http y termina en jpg debe ir entre las etiquetas [img] y [/img]

----------


## jason

Gracias Luján, lo tendré en cuenta  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Gracias Luján, lo tendré en cuenta


De nada. Para eso estamos.

En teoría, ImageShack te da unas cuantas opciones de códigos para insertar para que cuelgues las fotos en webs, foros, etc. Debes seleccionar el que indica _Forum_, o en todo caso, _Alt Forum_ o _Alternative Forum_. Vamos, el que comienza por [img]. El error en los mensajes anteriores era que en vez de [img] aparecía [img=.

----------


## frfmfrfm

jason que maravilla poder ir a anillar todos esos pajarillos silvestres.
Gracias por las fotos, aquí hay mucha gente que sabemos valorar este reportaje.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias Jason... en un curso de hidráulica en Zaragoza una de las mañanas fuimos a una laguna cercana a coger, anillar y soltar pajarillos, casi todos mosquiteros y un martín pescador precioso.
Es una pasada el día que pasas.
Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Cómo se capturan? ¿No sufren estres?

----------


## REEGE

Hola Perdiguera, en nuestro caso, un biólogo colocó una red super-mimetizada grandota entre algunos árboles, a orillas de la laguna...
Eso sí tempranito... desde no muy lejos, era imposible verla, por lo que no tardaban en caer los pajarillos que por allí pasaban.
Nada más caer el señor con unas bolsas de tela los quitaba de la red con extremo cuidado y los iba allí depositando, cada uno en una de ellas.
Junto más de veinte mosquiteros, algunos zorzales y un martín pescador en cosa de minutos.
Luego después de medirlos, pesarlos, anillarlos y registrarlos en unas hojas, nos dijo que los soltásemos muy despacito...
Fue una experiencia genial.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y para qué se les tiene que contar, anillar etc...?
¿No es mejor la libertad absoluta? ¿Si no hubiese hombres, quien narices los anillaría, contaría, etc..?
Creo que cuanta menor interferencia en la vida de los animales mejor para ellos.
De todas formas las imágenes son preciosas.

----------


## jason

Gracias a todos, me alegro mucho que os hayan gustado.

Perdiguera, lo ha explicado Reege perféctamente. Es necesario porque así se sigue su evolución y es posible explicar posibles cambios en ellos o en su ecosistema. Transciende a la mera ornitología.

Pero sí es verdad que algunos sufren daños, muy pocos eso sí. De los mas de 100 que cogimos en los dos días sólo uno quedó dañado y no pudo volar. Ten en cuenta que todo esto lo hace gente para quien los pájaros es su vida con lo que puedes suponer el cuidado que ponen.

Yo sólo soy un simple aficionado que por una serie de conocidos he tenido la suerte de anillar en el parque nacional del pueblo de mis padres. Se pasan unas mañanas estupendas, ves amanecer el campo, un montón de ruídos, muchísimos pájaros...Precioso :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

No estoy en contra de las personas que hacen eso de anillar, por supuesto pueden hacer que su vida tenga esa meta.
Lo que estoy es en contra del sistema.
Veamos, si las aves que se capturan en una red, que se pone lo más disimulada posible para que caiga el máximo número de individuos, son gremiales con que se anille a una bastará para saber el comportamiento de las demás, si no son gremiales habría que anillarlas todas para saber qué pasa, pues si no se hace así la información que se obtenga será cuando menos incompleta.
Una vez anilladas, al año siguiente, suponiendo que no le haya pasado nada al ave, vuelve o no, si vuelve y la capturamos podremos decir: " este ave ha estado dos años en tal sitio, además cae en la red cada año, con lo que a lo mejor no tiene buena vista". Si no vuelve a caer podríamos pensar: "se ha muerto, de edad, envenenada, tiroteada, en otra captura para anillar, o la han cogido para mascota o no quiere volver a pasar por aquí". Pero a lo mejor ha vuelto y no sabemos porque no la hemos cogido. ¿Y qué conclusiones sacamos de todo ello?
Lo del ecosistema; no hace falta anillar aves para saber que NOSOTROS hemos transformado su ecosistema, pues no hay nadie más que nosotros que pueda cambiar un ecosistema en una escala temporal como la que nos movemos.
El otro elemento capaz de cambiar un ecosistema es el tiempo a escala universal, como ha hecho ya varias veces, o la caída de un meteorito grande o un episodio de vulcanología excepcional, vamos uno escala 11 si es que existe.
Con todo esto lo único que quiero decirnos es que me gusta dejar las cosas como están y a los animales también, cualquier alteración, aunque pueda pensarse que sea beneficiosa, altera su comportamiento y se le saca de su cauce natural.
Un saludo.

----------

